# How to Ignore Threads, Attach Images, and Other Tips



## creativeforge (Jul 14, 2019)

Here to help you find new features with the new themes.

*YOU CAN SELECT A DIFFERENT BACKGROUND.


View attachment pickbackground.mp4

















TOGGLE BETWEEN LIGHT OR DARK THEME.*
View attachment select-light-dark.mp4


















*SELECT GRID VIEW.*​
*
View attachment grid-layout.mp4
*


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 3, 2020)

*NEW FEATURE: IGNORE FORUM OR THREAD*

Sometimes you just would like to unclutter your screen from forums or threads that you never ever go to. Or you may want to avoid the drama brewing on a certain thread. Now there is a feature for that!

To ignore a forum or thread, it's fairly straight-forward.

-> Just open the forum or thread you would like to ignore (hide). You will now notice a "*Ignore forum,*" or "*Ignore thread*" link on the top right of the forum list.












*CLICK ON THE IGNORE BUTTON FOR YOUR SELECTION, AND FOLLOW THE PROMPTS.*
-------

*WHERE CAN YOU FIND A LIST OF YOUR IGNORED USERS, FORUMS, THREADS, ETC? *Glad you asked! You will find a list of the "ignores" you created by going to your member panel, under "Ignoring."











If you have questions, just ask! 

Regards,

Andre

(Thank you @Jdiggity1 for suggesting this feature!  )


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I wanted to point out the forum's feature allowing to quickly scan a number of "Latest Posts," located on the right sidebar. But that is limited to 15 posts. So there are other ways to see more latest posts, by clicking *What's New* on the top ▲ or *Latest Posts* ▲.

HOWEVER, you can also consult the titles of between 50 and 100 posts at once via the forum's *PORTAL*, and in a way that is setup differently, which I find easier on the eyes. I personally use this method. Creating a bookmark in my browser, I mostly access the forum via the *PORTAL*.






Vi-Control







vi-control.net





Just thought I'd share this, hoping it can be helpful. 

Regards,

André


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 23, 2021)

what´s the difference between what´s new and latest posts?


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 23, 2021)

Pablocrespo said:


> what´s the difference between what´s new and latest posts?


I believe one has to do with your cookies, with you surfing, while the other one is independent. They are both called Latest Posts, but behave differently.

*What's New* will refresh after you read a post, and will NOT show these posts again, until a new reply is made to them. It only shows the "New" posts which you haven't read.

*Latest Posts* will continue showing the new posts you visited, as it shows all the latest posts, no matter if you visited them or not.

I think that's pretty much how this works. 

Hope this helps,

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi all,

So there seems to be an issue with using the ATTACH function to insert images AND assigning a URL to them (for example for promotions and sales).

For some reason the URL you may end up with, will be the image *attachment* file itself, and not the external website you had in mind.

A workaround for this is: DON'T use the "ATTACH" function.

Rather use the *Insert Image* option (CTRL-P).






Then click on *Drop Image (or Click Here)*. Find your image on your computer and select it. Then click on your image, pull one of the corner to resize it slightly. Then click on *Insert Link*, and go through the process.

*Overlook the Attach function completely.* This is a bug in the software they recognize they can't fix at the moment.

Below, the image should link to a fascinating Amazon book URL.







Hope this helps!

Andre


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks! I noticed that it is virtually impossible to resize an inserted image on my Samsung Android tablet, even using the stylus. The resize boxes cannot be made to reappear except for a millisecond. No problem on Windows though. Just wondering if I'm the only one with this problem.

I must also mention: this forum is one of the most convivial, technically interesting and carefully managed and maintained I have been on. Bravo to the owner and all the nice "plumbers" working hard to make sure of it!


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 8, 2021)

At the end of a subject line, what does the blue dot indicate?


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 8, 2021)

Kevin Fortin said:


> At the end of a subject line, what does the blue dot indicate?


Hi Kevin, the blue dot means that there are posts unread by you in that thread. I just accessed and read new posts in the "All VI freebies..." thread, but not the others. This what you mean?


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 8, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Kevin, the blue dot means that there are posts unread by you in that thread. I just accessed and read new posts in the "All VI freebies..." thread, but not the others. This what you mean?


Thanks, André. I thought that might be what it meant and tested it to check, but maybe I didn't give it enough time for the database to update.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 8, 2021)

Kevin Fortin said:


> Thanks, André. I thought that might be what it meant and tested it to check, but maybe I didn't give it enough time for the database to update.


Yes, it seems to take a few seconds to register, just so it is clear that you actually have read posts, and not just clicked by mistake and left.


----------

